# Need Tshirts, Pants, etc fullfilled



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm going to be receiving an order in the next few weeks for roughly 50+ shirts, 25-sweatpants, 25 shorts and need to get this filled. It will like be a 2 color logo with a quote on the back (shirts) and then 1 color logo on the shorts/sweatpants. The pants/shorts would all be black, and shirts gold. I can order all apparel and have it shipped if that helps. If you could get me a quoted price for these items, I would greatly appreciate it! You can also email me if you would like (preferred). I can also send you the image if you would like. Thanks, in advance!

[email protected]


----------

